# Death in the Woods



## STIHLSamantha (Nov 26, 2006)

November 25, 2006
BELLMONT — An autopsy was performed Friday on a North Bangor man who was killed on Thanksgiving while towing a log behind a tractor in the Town of Bellmont.

Norman P. Holmes, 71, was found by family members about 3:30 p.m. Thursday when he failed to return home as expected, said investigators with the Malone-based State Police Bureau of Criminal Investigation.

The family knew where he was going to be logging and went there to look for him, police said.

He was found about 1.5 miles off Brown-Benoit Road.

Police said Holmes was logging by himself, using a Ford tractor to tow logs behind him.

As he drove down a steep incline, the log he was towing came loose, causing the tractor to lurch forward and toss Holmes partway off, police said.

He was dragged about 115 feet until the tractor came to rest against a tree.

He was found pinned underneath the machine.

Franklin County Coroner Brian Langdon pronounced Holmes dead at the accident site and requested that the body be removed to Alice Hyde Medical Center, where an autopsy could be conducted.

Volunteers from Malone Callfiremen responded and removed the body, and State Police were awaiting results of the examination Friday.

Bangor Town Supervisor Loren Eggleston was friends with Holmes, as well as neighbors, since both lived within a half-mile of each other on Route 11.

"He was out getting trees and was supposed to go out to dinner, but he never showed up," Eggleston said. "They went in the woods and found him. I guess the tractor ran over him.

"He was a very nice man, a great disposition, and he'd do anything for you.

"He had been a farmer, but he retired. He had a nice farm."

Among his survivors are three daughters.


This was in the Upstate NY newspaper called the Press Republican


----------



## JimL (Nov 26, 2006)

Thats probably the 6th or 7th person I have heard of being killed while skidding logs with a ford tractor in the past couple years.

Im staying away from fords


----------



## jomoco (Nov 26, 2006)

*It's a tragic reminder of the danger of working alone*

And though a second person being present may not have altered the outcome in this case, it may have helped to ensure a quicker medical response.

We had a similar and very gruesome tree related fatality here in San Diego County just last week when a home owner with very little tree experience bought a chainsaw and went out alone to cut down a dead oak tree on his property in Descanso. He walked up to the tree and began cutting a large lower leader off the tree, unaware that it crossed over a large branch behind him which tore out and pinned him against the trunk of the tree by the neck.

His wife returned home and went in search of him, and came upon the grizzly sight of her husband pinned against the tree with a broken neck.

He was a very well liked and kind man, that made a bad decision that cost him his life, and subjected his wife to a horrible and graphic scene that she'll have a hard time ever forgetting.

One of my friends attended the funeral, which was large and telling of his many friends and family that were heart broken by such a bizzarre tragedy.

jomoco


----------



## l2edneck (Nov 26, 2006)

Thanksgiving,thats a pisser.Condolences to his family.And what a nasty way to go.Hope the poor guy felt no pain.


----------



## Gologit (Nov 26, 2006)

jomoco said:


> And though a second person being present may not have altered the outcome in this case, it may have helped to ensure a quicker medical response.
> 
> We had a similar and very gruesome tree related fatality here in San Diego County just last week when a home owner with very little tree experience bought a chainsaw and went out alone to cut down a dead oak tree on his property in Descanso. He walked up to the tree and began cutting a large lower leader off the tree, unaware that it crossed over a large branch behind him which tore out and pinned him against the trunk of the tree by the neck.
> 
> ...



Well said. We all work alone sometimes but its never a good idea. I've seen too many accidents in the woods that could have had different outcomes if only there had been someone close by.


----------



## Husky137 (Nov 26, 2006)

A seat belt could have gone a long way toward preventing such a tragedy. It's there, use it.


----------



## stumpjumper83 (Nov 29, 2006)

*tractors and logging*

First let me say that I have a background in farming, as a teenager, 4-h had a farm saftey seminar where they went over how to prevent farm accidents. Very good course, national participation, nsa, osha, ... Anyhow, a majority of the time was spent on tractor saftey. They told us the there were 2 recorded deaths involving cabbed tractors and operators wearing seat belts, one was a heart attack and the other the tractor and operator fell off a bridge.
They also said that the large majority of injuries and deaths on tractors occured when the tractor was used in place of a skidder. I believe that the rate was at least half of the total injuries/ deaths.
One needs to recoginize the difference between a agricultural tractor and a log skidder. tractors lack the heavy duty rops structure, power assisted brakes, the wire mesh protected cab, tires are heavier and better protected, different steering systems, they have a higher center of gravity, the winches are attachments, not integral pieces... etc
My point is this. Tractors belong on the flat level pulling a hay wagon or something, if you need to get some firewood or something, you need to recoginize the dangers and act accordingly. If you want to log, use the proper tools. Stay safe. :greenchainsaw:


----------

